# Halloween Boxer Shorts



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I just made these today and gave them to Mr. W a little while ago.

They are made from 100% cotton flannel; the close up shows the skull crossbone pattern.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So why isn't he modeling these for the photo?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Roxy I was thinking the same thing.......No model?????
Great job on those boxers. What pattern did you use?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

You two are funny!

When I gave them to Mr. W he said "Just so that you know, I'm NOT modelling these for pictures!" 

I used Butterick 6837. FYI if anybody makes them, they run HUGE.


----------

